# Can you tell me what is on my lace rock?



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok so I bought some lace rock from my lfs and the guy said i could just rinse it with the hose and it would be fine. I have bought plenty of rock from them before with no issue. But now the lace rock in my 75gal has brought up this weird like fuzz on the rocks. Is this going to kill my fish?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

It just looks like a type of green algae! Your fish will be fine though.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

That is called "Lichen"

For some reason it loves to grow on Lace Rock. It wont affect your fish but, it may lower your PH.

I had a bit on my lace rock when I bought it, I just soaked it in hot water for a day than scrubbed it off with a Hard Bristle brush.


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr. fish said:


> That is called "Lichen"
> 
> For some reason it loves to grow on Lace Rock. It wont affect your fish but, it may lower your PH.
> 
> I had a bit on my lace rock when I bought it, I just soaked it in hot water for a day than scrubbed it off with a Hard Bristle brush.


OK so with my GT's and Convicts would it be safe to just add the PH 7.5 powder to raise it up?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

charden08 said:


> OK so with my GT's and Convicts would it be safe to just add the PH 7.5 powder to raise it up?


Your best bet since its already soaked is to just scrub it off.

I said it MAY lower your PH... But thats not certain. So I wouldn't add any powder unless you read the PH lowering on your test strips.


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks alot Mr. Fish!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Just something to think about...

Liquid test kits cost more initially, but you get more tests out of them, they're more accurate, and a they test most levels in your tank.

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4345+4454&pcatid=4454


----------



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Just something to think about...
> 
> Liquid test kits cost more initially, but you get more tests out of them, they're more accurate, and a they test most levels in your tank.
> 
> http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4345+4454&pcatid=4454


Yeah I have that kit and my PH tested at like 6.4


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's a bit low for cichlids. If you _were_ to add your pH powder, be careful to not add to much at one time. You don't want to shock your fish!


----------

